# big /tall mtb jerseys?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello Gents (and ladies who are hella tall or whatever? )

Question: 

Is it my imagination or is there basically sweet **** all out there in regards to Big / Tall mtb jerseys? I'm 6'3" / 270lbs and 2XL isn't quite cutting it .. not really long enough for my tastes ..feel as if I will show the world my belly if I stretch up at all... hate that..

google kinda didn't help found a few road looking jerseys but basically zilch for Big / Tall MTB stuff.. 

It is kinda weird ..I have not too much trouble finding 2XLT stuff for everyday..but for MTB not a ton of success so far.. in general 2XLT is perfect for my requirements most of the time. 


what do you guys wear when you ride??


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Personally I wear Nike, since I can order their short and long sleeve t-shirts in XLT. 

I coach, so I use their athletics catalog to order what I want. It's for college and high school athletes, so almost everything comes in XLT and XXLT options. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

Hockey jerseys/ practice shirts work as they are meant for pads. Although a 2 xl Jersey on me is just a shirt as I am built like friggin silverback.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tdailey (May 7, 2007)

Most of the time I wear tall old navy performance tees. Check out hill killer...they are starting to do some tall mountain bike jerseys...


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm 4" taller and 10lbs heavier and have never felt the need for a T cycling jersey.

If you don't need pockets, ride in tech fabric t-shirts as suggested. If you want more, look at enduro motorbiking jerseys. Brands such as Twin Six do bigger road style jerseys.

What is 'MTB'? What is that look you want?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

TooTallUK said:


> I'm 4" taller and 10lbs heavier and have never felt the need for a T cycling jersey.
> 
> If you don't need pockets, ride in tech fabric t-shirts as suggested. If you want more, look at enduro motorbiking jerseys. Brands such as Twin Six do bigger road style jerseys.
> 
> What is 'MTB'? What is that look you want?


fair enough.. I don't really care about pockets or whatever.. tech t-shirts I guess are the best bet / what I've been doing..

I just thought it would be neat to get some jersey's like this because I thought they looked kewl.. but they are too short, because they can't be bothered to do big /tall...


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a couple of Royal MTB short sleeve jerseys I picked up cheap when buying other stuff online. At 6’5” I have zero issues with their length


----------



## laxpc (Sep 18, 2019)

Being 6'8" and two fiddy, I like Hill Killer and Aerotech Designs (not the most inspired designs)..


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah it would be great to have cool jerseys for taller bigger guys. I just wear T-shirts’ in XXLT


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a few jerseys from aerotechdesigns that fit well @ 6'6"


----------



## jessetoronto (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had good luck just buying Fox or Oneill dirt bike/moto jerseys. They are cheaper, longer in back, and just as comfortable as MTB designated shirts/jerseys. All over amazon. I have never had an issue finding XL.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you tried any motocross jerseys?


----------



## jessetoronto (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea - have 3. Also have bought a couple for my boys who ride with me.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M0XFSIO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

PS - I actually like the full length sleeves as most of my riding is in wooded / overgrown trails in NE.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 6'4" / 220lbs and in 30 years of mountain biking I never owned a biking specific jersey. I'm not very fashion conscious but I think most of this stuff is typically ugly as hell and ridiculously priced so I never focused on it. 

I just look for good quality 'outerwear' (non-cotton, wicking material is best) that fits me and is appropriate for the season I'm riding in. I do lots of skiing in winter so I use the same long sleeve 'layer' shirts for fall/winter mountain bike rides. I'm in New England and places like Cabella's, LL Bean, Eastern Mountain Sports all have decent stuff.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you looked at the aerotech website? https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/

Otherwise, I'd suggest looking for tall options in Nike and under armour


----------

